# Something strange when viewing threads



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

Hey Fellow Vapers,

Not sure if any of you have experienced the forum goes bonkers when I view a thread while logged in. See screen shot below:


But it only looks like this when I login, the threads look fine when I'm logged out. 
Did I do something wrong, and my punishment is making threads look weird to me. Or did I click on some weird make thread look weird button?

Please help - not sure if it looks like this on my laptop - this is on my desktop and it only started now . After I made a couple of posts using my pc in the last 10minutes.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/16)

@NewOobY I think @Gizmo is working on the back end because I see a new button appearing... I think your issue will go away when he is finished.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (17/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> Hey Fellow Vapers,
> 
> Not sure if any of you have experienced the forum goes bonkers when I view a thread while logged in. See screen shot below:
> View attachment 46054
> ...



You broke the forum!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/2/16)

yeah me too, just finding the text bar to type is hard work. 
I thought it was just me and I've been hitting F5 like its a video game.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

I promise I didn't - took me a while to find this spot where I could reply.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

I even resorted to using IE, but got the same strange looking forum


----------



## Gizmo (17/2/16)

I cant recreate that issue?


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

mmm no idea . I figured out it's not on all threads. Like the DIY thread I posted in 1 minute ago looks fine.


----------



## Gizmo (17/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> mmm no idea . I figured out it's not on all threads. Like the DIY thread I posted in 1 minute ago looks fine.



Clear your cache. Download Ccleaner https://www.piriform.com/CCLEANER

and let is clean your browser.


----------



## Alex (17/2/16)

On my iPhone here with Safari everything looks fine, router is unplugged due to severe lightning in the area, so I can't check Firefox.


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

kk let me try that.


----------



## Alex (17/2/16)

Gizmo said:


> Clear your cache. Download Ccleaner https://www.piriform.com/CCLEANER
> 
> and let is clean your browser.



Also adwcleaner from bleeping computer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (17/2/16)

Nothing strange observed from my window...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (17/2/16)

Alex said:


> Also adwcleaner from bleeping computer


Im on firefox, now updated to 43.0.1 and CC'd cache and site pref's and still have that weird issue.


----------



## Gizmo (17/2/16)

CTRL + R or F5 do anything. Also press it multiple times.


----------



## blujeenz (17/2/16)

I finally had to moer everything under FF, sessions, logins, cookies cache etc 
and it seems to have sorted it out now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

as per @Gizmo advise I ran CC Cleaner - that sorted my issue out. Thanks


----------



## johan (17/2/16)

FireFox works now.


----------



## method1 (17/2/16)

same issue in safari, seems ok in firefox.


----------



## AniDey (17/2/16)

I have another question:
Why is the time on the site incorrect?
I posted this at around 2pm this afternoon: "
"Amaren E-smoke drops - Pink mix.
Tastes like 'ouderling pilletjies'


Yesterday at 20:51. "


----------



## blujeenz (17/2/16)

AniDey said:


> I have another question:
> Why is the time on the site incorrect?
> I posted this at around 2pm this afternoon: "
> "Amaren E-smoke drops - Pink mix.
> ...


Forum based translation software saw *ouderling pilletjies *thought you were "_*yesterday*". _

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/2/16)

Just as an FYI, I did not clear cache or run anything, but it was eventually sorted. 
The Main screen looked OK through all this , but almost any thread opened had its formatting totally screwed...
This is typically what my Chrome Tab Bar looks like on a 'good' day, and all the other sites on there were a-OK :



Glad It's sorted though, as it was a tad tricky to read posts, never mind figuring out how to respond to some of them

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> yeah me too, just finding the text bar to type is hard work.
> I thought it was just me and I've been hitting F5 like its a video game.


HAHAHAHAhahaha...F5... brought back a few memories that did.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/2/16)

Gizmo said:


> CTRL + R or F5 do anything. Also press it multiple times.


You have to do it while making threats and cursing the machine or it doesnt help. A minor tantrum and walking away usually has it fix itself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

